Ask HN: What public domain books are worth reading? - faitswulff
======
bryanrasmussen
Pretty much anything by Mark Twain. Even the crap because in context it is
amazing. The man who wrote The Adventures of Tom Sawyer (a great book that is
racist[although the racism is not central to its purpose]) and The Adventures
of Huckelberry Finn(one of the best condemnations of racism in my opinion)
also wrote Tom Sawyer abroad (where Tom, Huck, and Jim go on a balloon trip
around the world)

------
bryanrasmussen
also could look here for some
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18211674](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18211674)

on edit: although most not public domain there are some in there.

------
gregmorton
Three men in a boat by Jerome K. Jerome. Kind of a funny book.

